# Around the World in 360° Degrees - 3 Year Epic Selfie



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2014)

600 Days Around the World with a GoPro on a stick! In the most epic selfie ever!


The ultimate selfie compilation documented like never before in a 360° Degree rotation in every major site and exotic place in over 36+ countries.


Alex Chacon is on a Modern Motorcycle Diaries driving his motorcycle over 200,000+ Km crossing 75+ borders around the world to the most remote and undiscovered places on earth on this charitable expedition.


----------

